# No reverse=trans rebuild



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Well no reverse and trans leak=trans rebuild at dealer this morning. Lockout soleniod tested good, internal issue, teardown Monday. All I can say is thanks for a GMPP that is paying for repair. Is this a common issue with T56? I will find out issue(s) later this week. Supercharger is at shop just waiting for install. Maybe time for a clutch, slave cylinder bleeder install as well.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah mine started acting up at around 17,000 miles. Sometimes i had to tap the gas and pop the clutch a bit to get it in. Even from the factory they had a hard time going into reverse. I would def get a stage 2 or 3 clutch if your putting a supercharger on. I would see if you could get them to install a new clutch since the tranny will be out.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Reverse pops out. Can i fix it? - LS1TECH


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

*Trans rebuild*

Reverse gear was found to be the issue, replaced tail housing case as well for leak at trans drain plug, hairline crack in case. Maybe have car for weekend.


----------

